# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Suche Downhiller für Fotosession in Wien, Alter 25- 35 Jahre

## Gruschenka

Hallo liebe Downhiller,
ich suche einen Downhiller für Fotosession in Wien/oder Umgebung im
Alter von 25-35 Jahre. Es geht um ein atmosphärisches, nachdenkliches Foto, keine
Fahrten, oder Sprünge, aber in Montur plus Bike. Die Location wird im Wiener Wald oder
Semmering sein. Eine gewisse Leichtigkeit vor der Kamera ist von Vorteil bzw. Interesse am Ausprobieren. Als Gegenleistung gibts die Fotos, Hinfahrt und Honorar können wir besprechen. 


Bei Interesse: beate dot groetsch a-t web dot de

----------


## Gruschenka

Hier die Ergebnisse zur Fotosession und zum Filmprojekt, dass in der Downhillszene spielen wird:
*de-de.facebook.com/DerLetzteDrop
www.facebook.com/DerLetzteDrop

Wir freuen uns über ein "like"!!!!

Gruß
Beate
*

----------


## Gruschenka

Das ganze Projekt geht in die Produktion. Wir freuen uns über Unterstützung auf der folgendenSeite:www.startnext.de/derletztedropEinfach registrieren und "Fan" werden!

----------


## narf

Klingt nach am coolen Projekt. Viel Erfolg no weiterhin!

----------

